# Cheng Manching Taijiquan website



## Xue Sheng (Dec 28, 2007)

Not my style of Taijiquan but for those that are interested or do Cheng Manching style here is a interesting page

http://www.chengmanching.com/

And apparently there is a new DVD set out of CMC that shows Form, Sword, Pushing Hands, and Qi training



> More than four hours of never-before-seen footage of Cheng in action: pushing hands, teaching, fencing, laughing, telling stories.
> 
> Filmed in the early 1970s, at the Hall of Happiness, Chengs Shr Jung School in New York City. The material has never been released commercially, until now.



If someone does buy it or has bought it I would appreciate hearing what you think, I am considering picking it up myself


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 28, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not my style of Taijiquan but for those that are interested or do Cheng Manching style here is a interesting page
> 
> http://www.chengmanching.com/
> 
> ...


 

I don't think I would spend 150$$ to watch demos of the same things I can watch him do on youtube for free. They should have thrown in some instructionals to compliment the set IMO...but I AM a tight wad. :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2007)

I did not see the price prior to posting, I won't pay $150 either


----------



## scarney (Jan 29, 2008)

I have spoken with quite a few students that have purchased the DVDs and are very happy with them.  These DVDs are not on YouTube.  They were highly guarded for many years and many people have seen them only at some workshops over the years.   Apparently they are interesting historically and instructionally.  However, all of that said, I have not shelled out the bucks yet to buy them.   But... one day when I am more flush I hope to. 

Sean Carney
http://www.SoftAnswerTaiChi.com


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 4, 2008)

it's incredible that with such a small body, he can make such huge energy.
this is the essential part of taiji


----------



## marlon (Feb 4, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> it's incredible that with such a small body, he can make such huge energy.
> this is the essential part of taiji


 

is this not the point of taiji...after longevity and health?
i would love to see them, however, 150$...no offense but i would rather use it for live instruction

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2008)

If you don't want tobuy the video, here at least is the whole form

Chen Manching's Form


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks!


----------

